# Sarah Connor X-Factor 1.11.11



## p1m0nty (3 Nov. 2011)

Guten Abend,

ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob jemand caps von Sarah am 1.11.11 hat.
An dem Abend wurde auf VOX natürlich X-Factor ausgestrahlt.
In dem besagten Abend war Sarah wieder einmal wie wir es schon gewohnt sind, sehr nett anzuschauen.

Gruß


----------

